# Plant Stand



## FranklinWorkshops (May 9, 2021)

I built this for my daughter's townhouse in Virginia. Lots of work but she loves it. Made with chestnut and finished with Marine Varnish.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 14


----------



## barry richardson (May 9, 2021)

Nice design Larry! Heck of a lot of joinery there, dowells?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 9, 2021)

Looks great,and very time consuming. How long does something like that take you to build?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 9, 2021)

Thanks. The shelves are joined to the standards with #6 and #8 flat head screws. All the slats are glued and tacked with 18 gauge nails.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 9, 2021)

T. Ben said:


> Looks great,and very time consuming. How long does something like that take you to build?


I probably spend 16 hours on it over a 10 day period. A labor of love, certainly not economics. Cut all the shelf parts first and then the standards. It is based on a design she found on Wayfair.com but I had to change the dimensions to fit her window. She is thrilled so that's what matters.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Nature Man (May 9, 2021)

Perfect for plants in that wide window sill! Innovative! Chuck


----------



## DLJeffs (May 9, 2021)

Nice open design, let's a lot of light through, and the marine varnish was a great idea since water is usually a factor when it comes to potted plants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stephen45710 (May 9, 2021)

Very nice project! Glad your daughter likes it!


----------



## jasonb (May 9, 2021)

That's great! I am not showing my wife this one, otherwise she is gonna add it my list of never ending honey do's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 10, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I probably spend 16 hours on it over a 10 day period. A labor of love, certainly not economics. Cut all the shelf parts first and then the standards. It is based on a design she found on Wayfair.com but I had to change the dimensions to fit her window. She is thrilled so that's what matters.


It wasn’t asking as a question of economics it was out of curiosity.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 10, 2021)

T. Ben said:


> It wasn’t asking as a question of economics it was out of curiosity.


I know. You could probably build it quicker, and I certainly could now that I have done one. But similar items are coming in from China made out of bamboo and selling for $75 to $100 with free delivery. So when I talk about economics, I'm talking about the ability to make them and compete with the imports.


----------



## T. Ben (May 10, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I know. You could probably build it quicker, and I certainly could now that I have done one. But similar items are coming in from China made out of bamboo and selling for $75 to $100 with fee delivery. So when I talk about economics, I'm talking about the ability to make them and compete with the imports.


I couldn’t build it quicker,and definitely not as well as you did. I hope my asking that didn’t come off a some kind of rip or anything like that,it looked like a lot went into it and I was just wondering.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 10, 2021)

Troy, you asked a great question and one that I seem to always have when I look at the objects being created on WB. No problem at all. But as we all know, we do woodworking for the love of it and not to make a decent living from it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 10, 2021)




----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 10, 2021)

Anyone who has built anything for family knows that the cash side is barely a consideration. We also know that china at 5 dollars a day can undersell us. But they cant be memories...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Steve in VA (May 10, 2021)

Great job Larry; great design and execution!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Deputydawg (May 22, 2021)

That is very nice! My wife would love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

